# What happens if you don't change to a spooky avatar?



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm personally not taking the chance, because I'm afraid of being literally cyberbullied to the point of suicide. How are forum users who refuse the spookatar mandate going to be treated? Rounded up and put in camps?


----------



## LolRaccoon (Oct 1, 2021)

My avatar is a furry character from the MCU and that's scary enough as it is.


----------



## Resident Evil (Oct 1, 2021)

“Shadow realm? I’m taking you to T A M P A, F L O R I D A.”


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Oct 1, 2021)

Ask Byuu


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Oct 1, 2021)

Fauci climbs in through your window and jams the vaccine up your ass.


----------



## Lil' Hog (Oct 1, 2021)

Null invades your home and steal your socks.


----------



## stupid frog (Oct 1, 2021)

No sp00ky = die irl


----------



## Uncle Sid (Oct 2, 2021)

See my spooky avatar.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 2, 2021)

I am a fucking clown what more do you want?


----------



## donjulio (Oct 2, 2021)

You become the next sacrifice for harvest


----------



## Dustlord (Oct 2, 2021)

My last avatar was spookier, being from a vampire game.


----------



## Anus Lemonade (Oct 2, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> I am a fucking clown what more do you want?


We be spooky all days of the week


----------



## mochi (Oct 2, 2021)

Rip


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 2, 2021)

Anus Lemonade said:


> We be spooky all days of the week


Yours is infinitely more terrifying than Honka's.


----------



## Spatula (Oct 2, 2021)

I haven't changed my avatar and I can already feel my body trooning out.


----------



## Kier (Oct 2, 2021)

Resident Evil said:


> “Shadow realm? I’m taking you to T A M P A, F L O R I D A.”


what if I happened to be from Tampa Florida? What then?


----------



## Archeops (Oct 2, 2021)

I got lazy and reused avatar I had last Halloween. At least the source is spooky enough.


Kier said:


> what if I happened to be from Tampa Florida? What then?


You get sent to Los Angeles, Portland, or Seattle.


----------



## Oliveoil (Oct 2, 2021)

Null comes to spank you.


----------



## potatofarms (Oct 2, 2021)

Lil' Hog said:


> Null invades your home and steal your socks.


nah, just steals one of every colour.
diversity hires render the whole sock drawer useless.

hope my avatar is scary enough


----------



## Least Concern (Oct 2, 2021)

I would like to see more spooky Yang variants. Please provide.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Oct 2, 2021)

You turn into a nigger.


----------



## Revo (Oct 2, 2021)

You will be forced to share with everyone here pics of your thumb and or pics of your feet.


----------



## Filthyphil (Oct 2, 2021)

Pepe out pinhead in


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 2, 2021)

You will be sent to the Kiwi Farms Gulag for a year, AKA: the Autistic Thunderdome subforum.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Oct 2, 2021)

Your Mom will be housed in the same cell as Chris Chan.


----------



## Punished Benis (Oct 2, 2021)

My previous avatar was already pretty spooky, but I think I'll roll with a new one for now.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 2, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> Yours is infinitely more terrifying than Honka's.


I am an Elvis clown, and we all know Elvis was an Alien..so I am an Alien Clown twice the scary.

Also I have an American flag so if you aren't afraid of me I will bomb your ass while you are getting water for your children.


----------



## Marina Joyce (Oct 2, 2021)

I think this hoe's face is spooky enough but I can make it spookier I guess


----------



## The Un-Clit (Oct 2, 2021)

Lucky me! I created the Crocopussy avatar for Hallow'een a few years back and it was so good i just left it.


----------



## Shek$il (Oct 2, 2021)

I don't even know if I'm ever going to change from skekSkil. Fits too well now that I've changed for Halloween.


----------



## Titty Figurine (Oct 2, 2021)

Ethan Ralph shoves his thumb up your ass to sniff your pumpkin butter.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 2, 2021)

If you don't do it, your name goes in the KiwiFarms DeathNote, which means you will troon out, then neck yourself. It worked with Byuu


----------



## Linger Longer (Oct 2, 2021)

Dr. Claw is a spooky man


----------



## ChrisIsGay (Oct 2, 2021)

The ghost of patty will devour your soul.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Oct 2, 2021)

Don't worry @xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx I'm also holding out. I'm not _anti_-Halloween avatars per se, but I do have my concerns. 

We're only two days into October and there's already been a site-wide rollout of the avatars. Local clinics have started offering it for free, there's burgeoning resentment towards us without Halloween avatars (or 'un-spooks' if you will), and now there's a mandate? 

It's all just a little weird. I also can't seem to find any reliable numbers about the number of people who have trooned out shortly after getting their state-sponsored avatar. Are those numbers being hidden by the dog in charge? What other dangers are there with the Halloween avatars? Why is this information being censored??

Also our government has a history of fucking up such rollouts. People are quick to forget how badly-botched the anime avatar mandate and rollout was. Who the hell knows how many pedos were 'accidentally' created during that shitshow?

So I'll remain Halloween avatar-_hesitant_, thank you very much. I'll wait to see what the side-effects are first. Maybe I'll get the jab in November if October passes by without a hitch.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 2, 2021)

Until I get the energy and inspiration to make a genuinely halloween ass avatar this context sensitive shitpost one that was supposed to be a one day only deal is going to stay because of how much it confused an unnerved some people lmao

It's not spooky enough for ME but it's clearly spooked some fuckers out there


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 2, 2021)

Get raped by a pack of wild niggers


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 2, 2021)

You die in 7 days


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 2, 2021)

Marina Joyce said:


> I think this hoe's face is spooky enough but I can make it spookier I guess


Isn't that the youtube girl everyone thinks is being controlled by some dude and is drugged out of her mind?


----------



## Grub (Oct 2, 2021)

Null will find you and rape you.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 2, 2021)

My avatar is a picture of a convicted sex offender, who was previously caught on TCAP, sucking on a 24” black dildo named LeMondre.  He took the picture himself, because his “girlfriend” talking to him on his Bluetooth earpiece visible in the pic told him to.  Pretty scary stuff. 






						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					youtu.be


----------



## Norman B. Normal (Oct 3, 2021)

My avatar literally shows a person being murdered IRL, so I think I'm covered.


----------



## GuntN7 (Oct 4, 2021)

*I WON'T TAKE THE GOD DAMN HALOHOAXVAX !!!

I REFUSE TO GO ALONG WITH THIS AND I HAVE SEEN THROUGH ALL YOUR LIES, BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA !!!

YOU WICKED, WICKED DEVIL !!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!*


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 4, 2021)

Nothing, cause if we had a system in place to punish offenders, Josh would've already broken it


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 4, 2021)

Josh breaks into your house and force feeds you banana peppers.


----------

